
CommandBox CLI, package manager, REPL, and portable server for Java and CFML devs - bdw429s
https://ortus.gitbooks.io/commandbox-documentation/content/getting_started_guide.html
======
bdw429s
CommandBox is a tool for Java or CFML (a JVM scripting language) devs that
provides npm-style package management, command-based CLI, REPL, and the
ability to start any CF engine or Java WAR file with zero installation.
CommandBox can publish packages to ForgeBox, run unit tests, scaffold sites,
and is extensible via CFML modules. In addition to the standard CLI interface
it has it's own interactive shell that features better tab completion, basic
bash emulation for Windows users, and allows mashups by allowing the user to
create scripts that run CommandBox commands, native OS shell
commmands/binaries and CFML functions all at the same time.

------
timsayshey
At a quick glance, this reminds me of Ruby CLI. The fact that it uses CFML as
a basis for the engine is great too. I get the feeling that you could write up
an API with this in a day and it would perform well.

